# BEST CRAWFISH PRICES official thread



## 24Buds

:wink:Well it looks like its that time of year. Post up as it seems to be getting hot!

Where?

Quality?

Price?

Get after it, Im hungry


----------



## Jamie_Lee

We just got some from Hillman's @ $3.90/lb 
most were medium sized with some small/large mixed in


----------



## RB II

I got a text Tuesday from Boyds $3.49. "Nice size" was all that was said about the sizing.


----------



## fangard

Seafood buyer for Pappas said it would be a late season due to cold.


----------



## GOT EM'

I know I was going to go eat some today after work but the places I called were 27.99 for 3#'s. haha


----------



## Texican89

I'll be cooking at repkas Sunday.








I believe they are $5+/lb

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

My cousin works for a crawfish outfit in yhe beaumont area and they havent been catching many at all. He said it will still be a while. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## deano77511

I won't be catering tell after Easter .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastercylinder60

I stopped by Boyd's on my way home from work and they're price is $3.99 for bugs, and the bugs are what I would call small. 

If you're just dying for some crawfish, Boyd's has 'em. But for me, I'm too lazy to sit around for an hour picking 75 scrawny little tails for a meal. 

I bought shrimp.


----------



## 24Buds

Can we combine the crawfish threads? I am corfused. Either way, looks like I will be holding out or doing as ole MC is doing, just get some shrimp!


----------



## Durtjunkee

Any updates for today or this weekend? I'd like to get 3 sacks for tomorrow.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY

My Brother-in law buys and sells all types of seafood he said 3.95 this week for good craw fish and that the next three weeks they will get cheaper !!!


----------



## roundman

24Buds said:


> Can we combine the crawfish threads? I am corfused. Either way, looks like I will be holding out or doing as ole MC is doing, just get some shrimp!


shrimps yeaya


----------



## txgoddess

Who allowed 24buds to create an official anything? 

Plus, I do not like crawfish so this type of thread should be banned. 

That is all.


----------



## roundman

txgoddess said:


> Who allowed 24buds to create an official anything?
> 
> Plus, I do not like crawfish so this type of thread should be banned.
> 
> That is all.


change wourds to troller,lmao


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

txgoddess said:


> Who allowed 24buds to create an official anything?
> 
> Plus, I do not like crawfish so this type of thread should be banned.
> 
> That is all.


So your saying you don't suck heads. Hmmmm. I thought I loved you but now I'm not so sure. 
:rotfl:


----------



## Spooley

Just bought 30 lbs of jumbo shrimps at seafood market in Seabrook for $6.49 lb fresh w/heads on. My preference is shrimps over crawfish.


----------



## txgoddess

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> So your saying you don't suck heads. Hmmmm. I thought I loved you but now I'm not so sure.
> :rotfl:


In your case, I'm a cloistered nun.


----------



## sea hunt 202

There is a guy that will bring you a bag depending on market price, last week it was $4.00 lb. You may have to meet him to get it. Call 1-800-crawfish. The son has taken over the business and he sounds more personable than his dad. But a better deal, we have bought from them before. Usualy meet in Alvin.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

txgoddess said:


> In your case, I'm a cloistered nun.


Prude.


----------



## charlie23

Spooley said:


> Just bought 30 lbs of jumbo shrimps at seafood market in Seabrook for $6.49 lb fresh w/heads on. My preference is shrimps over crawfish.


good price, are they gulf wild caught shrimp, or..?


----------



## 24Buds

txgoddess said:


> Who allowed 24buds to create an official anything?
> 
> Plus, I do not like crawfish so this type of thread should be banned.
> 
> That is all.


Why are you stalking me?



roundman said:


> change wourds to troller,lmao


I like to troll for txgoddess.....



JOHNNY QUEST said:


> So your saying you don't suck heads. Hmmmm. I thought I loved you but now I'm not so sure.
> :rotfl:


don't mess with my girlfriend.


----------



## roundman

not posting to get flamed but just a public service announcement 

katies had 13 sacks going for 5.00 a lb. in galveston if anyone just has to have them while here, looked to be med. size


----------



## MEGABITE

.:slimer:


----------



## StrikerX

LA crawfish in pearland has good mix size crawfish for $4.50/lb. Mostly mediums. We haven't had any problems with dead loss when we buy from them. They sell out in a flash. They also told us they expect the price to come down in 2-3 weeks.

A buddy had a boil this past saturday and he got 70lbs @ $3.75/lb from fiesta with 37.5lbs of dead loss. The rest werent very far from death. Fiesta refunded his money for the 37.5lbs.


----------



## roundman




----------



## MEGABITE

:rotfl:


----------



## bman54

StrikerX said:


> LA crawfish in pearland has good mix size crawfish for $4.50/lb. Mostly mediums. We haven't had any problems with dead loss when we buy from them. They sell out in a flash. They also told us they expect the price to come down in 2-3 weeks.
> 
> A buddy had a boil this past saturday and he got 70lbs @ $3.75/lb from fiesta with 37.5lbs of dead loss. The rest werent very far from death. Fiesta refunded his money for the 37.5lbs.


^OUCH!!!.

X2 on LA crawfish I bought over 400lbs from them last year, some of the best around IMHO. :cheers:


----------



## letsgofishbro

Emerys in seabrook was $3.85 a pound today. Medium sized. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEGABITE

if anyone lives near Wilcrest and Briar Forest Nick's bar is selling ditch critters for $1/lb until they run out. They started at 5. Live band, Parking lot party.


----------



## roundman

that wont last long,lol


----------



## H2O

$2.00 a lb $60 for 30 lb sack last night at HEB Jones Rd.


----------



## tomtom83

Just heard they had sacks left over from Sunday and will be selling them for $9 all you can eat at Masone's off of Louetta and grant rd tonight.


----------



## Captain Dave

tomtom83 said:


> Just heard they had sacks left over from Sunday and will be selling them for $9 all you can eat at Masone's off of Louetta and grant rd tonight.


dang. i would actually attend that one.. for my daughter who has this crawfeech craving.. told her. daddy waiting and aint paying high..

I have no prices to report for fresh..


----------



## roundman

Captain Dave said:


> dang. i would actually attend that one.. for my daughter who has this crawfeech craving.. told her. daddy waiting and aint paying high..
> 
> I have no prices to report for fresh..


they may be hot dog raised crawdads ,lol :work::brew:


----------



## Captain Dave

roundman said:


> they may be hot dog raised crawdads ,lol :work::brew:


Dude.. I be in Galvez next week and will drop off a care package so you dont eat dem dogs that are hot...


----------



## fouL-n-fin

Concert pub on Richmond and chimney rock has em 4# for 20$ and there preeety tasty! 


F-n-F 

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## Tex-Cajun

Went to Swamp Shack last Friday. 1-4 pounds were $6.99/#. 5#+ were $5.99/#
Ordered them "extra spicy", ended up being very disappointed, hardly any flavor to them and I really think they shorted me on the weight. On the plus side they were easy to peel.

Probably will not go back.


----------



## omgidk

Insane prices... I need to find 200lb for Saturday. anyone got a hook up on reasonable prices?


----------



## misbhavn

I received a new text from Boyd's today - 2.99/lb Tues-Thurs only.


----------



## RB II

Boyds prices for today thru Sunday. $3.19 mixed size. $3.59 preferred size


----------



## Herb Burnwell

Kemah Crawfish festival starts today... $3.50/lb for cooked bugs 

and live music and beer...

Sent from that East 5...


----------



## Fowladdict

Anyone try Guidry's in Deer Park, they usually get fresh crawfish everyday


----------



## Herb Burnwell

TeamCGR said:


> Kemah Crawfish festival starts today... $3.50/lb for cooked bugs
> 
> and live music and beer...
> 
> Sent from that East 5...


Sorry guys I think I was mistaken about the Kemah Crawfish Festival prices... http://www.kemahtourism.com/evps/evitem.cfm?evid=532


----------



## willt

Just reserved 3 sacks at SeaFood plus in Huffman. Not sure if it's the best price at $3.99. Close to the house for me. Will keep y'all posted on quality.


----------



## Herb Burnwell

BOYDS (409)945-4001 LIVE CRAWFISH WkEND Sale 2.79LB Mix and 3.29LB Preferred (3/28-3/30ONLY).COOKED CRAWFISH BOYDS CAJUN GRILL$4.99LB 


Sent from that East 5...


----------



## HunterGirl

*Mudbugs*

I bought a 36# bag at HEB for $2.98/lb. Great shape as almost all stayed alive all Friday nite into Saturday at noon when I purged em. Decent size for this time of year.


----------



## berto

I paid 4.25 a lb here in lake Jackson. Purged and real good in size. Highest place in tons though


----------



## RB II

Boyd's has them today only $1.99. Limited supply. No size given.


----------



## Herb Burnwell

HydraSports said:


> Boyd's has them today only $1.99. Limited supply. No size given.


I went by and looked at them. It was all the small ones that were left after they culled out to make there med/preferred sacks...

Sent from that East 5...


----------



## gitchesum

I got two sacks from LA Crawfish Express on Hwy 35 in Pearland.

$3.49 a pound, but they were all nice and big, with a few HUGE ones in there. I was happy, and so was everyone else.


----------



## Bull Minnow

*L&L*

2.99/Lb Saturday. Nice size. Large mix


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

3.49 at krogers in richmond Sat. they looked like only mediums and fair amnt. of dead ones


----------



## Herb Burnwell

CRAWFISH BLOWOUT CONTINUES THRU THURSDAY 4/10 1.99/# nice mx 2.69/# prfd LG superfresh beautiful quality MUST SHOWTXT
Cooked [email protected] boydscajungrill 
TxtStop2End


From boyds yesterday


Sent from that East 5...


----------



## 3CK

2.85/LB on Sunday at Hillman's. All large with about 10 dead in 3 sacks.
Sacks are a little small from 30-35lbs


----------



## Galveston Yankee

Heard an add for H.E.B today that said they have them for $2.49 a pound for a sack.


----------



## Southern Solutions

2.69 c&c in Alvin. Cooked 5.75lb by me.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham

Gonna throw down friday!


----------



## Mrschasintail

I need some for 4/19!! Any updates on prices. Im in Needville, will travel for Crawfish!!!


----------



## SwampRat

$1.99/lb yesterday at Kroger's in Spring....the store had grand opening on this last Friday so maybe it was part of some special???


----------



## Mrschasintail

So Far Boyds is the best FYI


----------



## Herb Burnwell

BOYDS Good Fri Super Crwfsh Sale $2.69 Fld Run, $3.19 Prfd Lg MUST SHOW TEXT, must RESERVE by Wed 4/16 at 7 PM to receive these prices 


Imagine that, Easter weekend and prices go up .70 a lb...


Sent from that East 5...


----------



## KASH

HEB has them 2.49, in the sack.


----------



## Stugot

Has anyone actually bought from HEB? I'm skeptical


----------



## essayons75

Over the last several years I have bought several sacks from Kingwood HEB and had almost no dead in the sacks. I was pleased with the product, but I always bought them when they were selling 100s of sacks in a weekend.


----------



## misbhavn

Stugot said:


> Has anyone actually bought from HEB? I'm skeptical


Several times last year...zero complaints.


----------



## Mrschasintail

heb limit 2 bags.


----------



## trungqho

TeamCGR said:


> BOYDS Good Fri Super Crwfsh Sale $2.69 Fld Run, $3.19 Prfd Lg MUST SHOW TEXT, must RESERVE by Wed 4/16 at 7 PM to receive these prices
> 
> Imagine that, Easter weekend and prices go up .70 a lb...
> 
> Sent from that East 5...


X1000000

Their cost hasn't gone up, infact, it probably has gone down since we are so far in the season yet they want to take advtange of good catholic/christian folks.

They lose my respect and business.


----------



## Rusty S

trungqho said:


> X1000000
> 
> Their cost hasn't gone up, infact, it probably has gone down since we are so far in the season yet they want to take advtange of good catholic/christian folks.
> 
> They lose my respect and business.


 Like the Dike closure didn't hurt their business, Jason is a Christian man.


----------



## PortHoleDiver

How do you get Boyds to send the text message for these prices. I got mine there last year and need another 150 lbs in another week.



TeamCGR said:


> BOYDS Good Fri Super Crwfsh Sale $2.69 Fld Run, $3.19 Prfd Lg MUST SHOW TEXT, must RESERVE by Wed 4/16 at 7 PM to receive these prices
> 
> Imagine that, Easter weekend and prices go up .70 a lb...
> 
> Sent from that East 5...


----------



## PortHoleDiver

How do you get Boyds to send the text message for these prices. I got mine there last year and need another 150 lbs in another week.



TeamCGR said:


> BOYDS Good Fri Super Crwfsh Sale $2.69 Fld Run, $3.19 Prfd Lg MUST SHOW TEXT, must RESERVE by Wed 4/16 at 7 PM to receive these prices
> 
> Imagine that, Easter weekend and prices go up .70 a lb...
> 
> Sent from that East 5...


----------



## Bozo

Text "Boyds" to 41242


----------



## scwine

Picking up 2 sacks from Groomer Seafood in San Antonio at .............$4.50/lb.!!! They better be GOOD!!!


----------



## Slim-N-None

1.97 a pound at the new HEB in Pearland. Guy said they still had two pallet full about 30 min ago. I done busted my sack open and they are all good sized.


----------



## Herb Burnwell

PortHoleDiver said:


> How do you get Boyds to send the text message for these prices. I got mine there last year and need another 150 lbs in another week.


This...



Bozo said:


> Text "Boyds" to 41242


Sent from that East 5...


----------



## dsjones21

What we got this week for prices?


----------



## dabossgonzo

*boyds*

boyds saturday 1.75 Sunday dropped to 1.65
I hit em up for 6 sacks Saturday and they were good with very few dead


----------



## JimG

We bought 600lbs for our Texas City FFA Alumni boil on Saturday, $1.75 per pound, delivered out of Church Point, LA...


----------



## Trouthunter

$2.47 @ HEB El Campo on Friday. Perfect size, 8 dead out of a 34 pound bag.

TH


----------



## gitchesum

Paid $1.00 a pound at Krogers in Pearland Sunday around 2pm. Stopped at the new HEB and got another sack for $1.97.

The Kroger sack was medium to large size and very active with very few dead ones. the HEB sack, not so much. Ended up with over 5 pounds of dead ones from that one sack. Called and told the seafood manager what I had and she told me to come up and get another sack.


----------



## Baseballdad12

Broussards in Nome has them for 2.75 per lb all ready purged.


----------



## HoustoneD

Boyd's, 2.09 preferred size. they were actually very nice size. the next day, we got a text from them for 1.79 preferred size


----------



## POC Troutman

what about in Pasadena? any good places in or near there to get jumbo/select crawfish on reserve? i'm doing a charity crawfish boil and want to make sure i have good bugs.


----------



## PortHoleDiver

Thumbs up to Boyds. Got two sacks of lg select and one jumbo for my boil this past saturday. One guest stated, "Man where did you get these, I didn't think you could get them this big this year". Really, several had bigger than an inch width across the shell. They were well worth the drive. Two years in a row have used Boyds without dissapointment.:cheers:


----------



## Myassys Dragon

*Crawfish*

$.99 at HEB in Atascocita, #498. Just make sure you get the live ones and not the dead. I had to make a second trip during lunch. Looks like they had 10-12 sacks left.


----------



## Billygoat

HEB on fry rd/I10 had them $2.99/lb cooked yesterday!


----------



## tngbmt

anything by the pound in beaumont?


----------



## dbarham

PortHoleDiver said:


> Thumbs up to Boyds. Got two sacks of lg select and one jumbo for my boil this past saturday. One guest stated, "Man where did you get these, I didn't think you could get them this big this year". Really, several had bigger than an inch width across the shell. They were well worth the drive. Two years in a row have used Boyds without dissapointment.:cheers:


X2


----------



## skeeterfish

x2 for Boyds. Purchased 150lbs of preferred select last weekend we were really satisfied with the size and quality!


----------



## Herb Burnwell

CRAWFISH DISCOUNTS CONT' FOR TEXT GROUP Mixed $1.59, Lg Pref'd $1.89, Select Washed Jumbo $2.35 CRAZY SPEC. BOYD'S CRAWFISH Thru 5/4/14 409-945-4001



Sent from that East 5


----------



## joshzharris

Does anyone know of good place to get good sized crawfish in the southern Brazoria County area (Lake Jackson, Freeport, Angleton)?


----------



## Stugot

joshzharris said:


> Does anyone know of good place to get good sized crawfish in the southern Brazoria County area (Lake Jackson, Freeport, Angleton)?


 Captain Mark's in Freeport is where I go if I want them locally. Really good product and a good guy. You're gonna pay for them though...around $3.00 a pound right now, but they are really nice.

You can also get them at Akim's - LJ and Poboys - Angleton


----------



## joshzharris

Stugot said:


> Captain Mark's in Freeport is where I go if I want them locally. Really good product and a good guy. You're gonna pay for them though...around $3.00 a pound right now, but they are really nice.
> 
> You can also get them at Akim's - LJ and Poboys - Angleton


I appreciate the info. I've lived in the area for almost 10 years and this the first time I've decided to boil them here instead of doing so at the in-laws in Pasadena.


----------



## POC Troutman

Still lookin for a place in or near pasadena that reliably has good sized live bugs for a boil on 5/10.


----------



## POC Troutman

i guess you can't buy live crawfish in pasadena


----------



## misbhavn

POC Troutman said:


> i guess you can't buy live crawfish in pasadena


Have you tried HEB? Is Boyd's in Texas City too far to drive?


----------



## DogPro

*Crawfish*

Got some from HEB in Katy Friday for Sat boil. They were good sized not huge but def not small $1.97 a lb for the first 2 bags and $2.47 every bag after.


----------



## poppadawg

SIL got some from HEB in Atascocita @ 1.97. They were medium size at best.


----------



## POC Troutman

ya trying to stay away from HEB, it's hit or miss. Had a friend get some from there 2 weeks ago, they were incredible. My uncle got some friday and they were small and maybe the dirtiest crawfish i've ever seen. The mud was unreal. obviously you clean them, but just sayin

I totally forgot about the guy that supplies restraunts here in town. called him and will meet him with a fresh from the farm truck at 7:30 am on Saturday. Best crawfish you can get


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

POC Troutman said:


> ya trying to stay away from HEB, it's hit or miss. Had a friend get some from there 2 weeks ago, they were incredible. My uncle got some friday and they were small and maybe the dirtiest crawfish i've ever seen. The mud was unreal. obviously you clean them, but just sayin
> 
> I totally forgot about the guy that supplies restraunts here in town. called him and will meet him with a fresh from the farm truck at 7:30 am on Saturday. Best crawfish you can get


How much a lb.


----------



## Profish00

POC Troutman said:


> i guess you can't buy live crawfish in pasadena


Guiderys in Deer Park


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Nice sized ones at my HEB today. Many Jumbos, what do they call them selects? $1.50 a pound, feisty and pizzed off little critters. In a large trough at my store. You can hand pick them.


----------



## Fish-n-Chips

Roses in seabrook. I bought 100# the first week of April, select size and ranged from large to jumbo for $2.70/lb. out of the 3 large sacks, 1 was dead. Need to call and reserve before you pick up.


----------



## Andrea1973

Mr. Breeze said:


> Nice sized ones at my HEB today. Many Jumbos, what do they call them selects? $1.50 a pound, feisty and pizzed off little critters. In a large trough at my store. You can hand pick them.


that's a great price, which heb location this is at?


----------



## Herb Burnwell

CRWFSH MOMS DAY MADNESS RSRVE EARLY FOR TXT PRICE by thurs5/[email protected]
medmx $1.29 fld mx $1.69 PRF'D LG $1.99 
JMBO GRADED WSHD $2.69 BOYDS 409-945-4001



Sent from that East 5


----------



## saltwatercowboy

I get mine from mike bingham from here on 2cool some of the best quality and cleanest around, red tailz crawfish 281 684 0033, helping out the little guys and a 2cooler even if a little more money especially for the quality is the route I take


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Andrea1973 said:


> that's a great price, which heb location this is at?


 I'd just call your area HEB meat market and ask. Best way. Mine was Monday leftovers from the weekend. I think friday they were $1.97 a pound? They get them fresh every weekend this time of year.


----------



## POC Troutman

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> How much a lb.


2.20 right now


----------



## mas360

Went to HEB on Bay Area blvd yesterday afternoon after work and picked up ten lbs for 99 cents per lb. The crawfish was in a bag labelled lobster. 
At the check out a gentleman spoke to me...he kidded that he wanted to come over for dinner. I told him it was crawfish....not lobster...he quickly said "I don't eat that stuff" with a kind of disgusting tone. I was glad he did not like it. That helped keep price steady at 99 cents.....


----------



## Fishin' Magician

Mr. Breeze said:


> I'd just call your area HEB meat market and ask. Best way. Mine was Monday leftovers from the weekend. I think friday they were $1.97 a pound? They get them fresh every weekend this time of year.


Bought from HEB on Stuebner by Klein Highschool Sunday morning, good size and great quality, $1.97/lb.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccbluewater

saltwatercowboy said:


> I get mine from mike bingham from here on 2cool some of the best quality and cleanest around, red tailz crawfish 281 684 0033, helping out the little guys and a 2cooler even if a little more money especially for the quality is the route I take


X2. Can't beat the quality, and how clean they are.


----------



## deano77511

Boyd's !!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herb Burnwell

BOYD'S WEEKDAY CRAWFISH SPECIALS--Prices Good Thru Thurs 5/15-- $.99 med/field run, $1.85 Large Preferred, $2.25 Jumbo,Must show text. (409)945-4001



Sent from that East 5


----------



## NaClH2O

I got three sacks of preferred large from Boyd's on Saturday. They were $1.99/lb and were all good size, including some jumbos thrown in. I got there a little after 9:00 and it took about 45 minutes to get mine, so I recommend getting there early. The line has a tendency to go slow.


----------



## texcajun

Got 5 sacks of jumbos reserved at Rose's in Seabrook for Saturday, May 17. $2.35/lb.


----------



## Southern Solutions

TeamCGR said:


> BOYD'S WEEKDAY CRAWFISH SPECIALS--Prices Good Thru Thurs 5/15-- $.99 med/field run, $1.85 Large Preferred, $2.25 Jumbo,Must show text. (409)945-4001
> 
> Sent from that East 5


Getting some tomorrow

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie

The HEB on Bee Caves in Austin has fresh LA bugs for $2,49 per lb and that's a sack price....$2.79 for smaller amounts

Medium with a few large

Had 4 sacks left this am


----------



## mas360

Last weekend we paid $2.25/lb for a 37 lbs sack of supposedly medium size bugs at a Fiesta near UT Austin. When we cleaned the bugs we found they were 80% tiny baby size. Fiesta was the only one having them last weekend.


----------



## Melon

Is there a R in the month? Lol


----------



## sea hunt 202

try H.E.B grocery store it is about 2.47lb.


----------



## NaClH2O

Boyd's prices: Must reserve by 2pm Thurs 5/22
Medium Mix $0.99/lb
Field Run $1.59/lb
XL $1.99/lb
Jumbo Washed and Graded $2.69/lb

As I mentioned previously, if you order from them, get there early if you're picking up on Saturday. It took me 45 minutes and I got there at 9:00.


----------

